# D.H. Lawrence - Love Among the Haystacks other Short Stories



## Son of John Leo (Jan 31, 2005)

This was a delight to read
every one of the stories was interesting and described well

I feel like making short films of each of the stories

first was Love Among the Haystacks
about a farming family with two youthful sons and their first loves
dramatic in most parts and the way the author describes the countryside makes you want to go for a long country walk

The Rocking-Horse Winner
was very funny, as I sometimes have a bet on horses
it shows relationships well and it tells you how to become 'lucky'

The Man Who Died
is about the Resurrection of Jesus Christ and describes something that could have happened if Jesus had not ascended into Heaven like the Gospel tells us

I would recommend hunting in bookshops for this book as it is quite rare
there are only a couple of copies on UK ebay
my copy, with yellowing pages, was published in 1960
I bought it for £1 last week but it is now worth much more


----------

